# gerd and upper right back pain



## bourne61 (Jan 2, 2013)

Does anyone get pain to right of spine in the Right side of their upper back.

I have a small hiatal hernia but have been experiencing the back pain which can last days plus mucousy cough, sore esophagus, and shortness breath.

Have had chest x ray, thoracic spine mri and blood tests, ecg all clear.

It was suggested that it could be silent reflux.

The only thing is that with gerd the pain seems to be on left.

Anyone else with this pain


----------



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello bourne61,
I know exactly how you feel. I get the pain in my back and the left and right. I also get the pain in my chest which is horrible. I have Gerd, ibs, hiatal hernia, esophagitis and gastritis. I've been y
to the hospital so many times with theses pains and just like you everything comes back normal except for my d dimer but that's always just a lil elevated and the doctors always it's nothing to worry about. I hope that someone can figure out how to help us that suffer with this awful pain.


----------

